

Cosmic inflation: Confidence lowered for Big Bang signal - outrightfree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-27935479

======
mantraxC
Think of the power of confirmation bias next time you loudly proclaim there's
scientific proof about something.

Usually it takes hundreds and thousands of experiments to really prove
something conclusively, because science is affected by culture and fashions
like any other field of endeavor.

Most scientists are singularly focused on trying to prove the theory of the
day. And if you look hard enough for evidence, you'll find your evidence.

~~~
gliptic
No scientist has claimed that BICEP2 has proven anything and there's no such
thing as "scientific proof". Here we have the group itself admitting that the
conclusion is no longer as strong as it was. What are you actually trying to
say?

~~~
louwrentius
Probably something like science is not that 'good' anyway so I can keep
believing in my own bullshit whatever that may be.

~~~
vixin
Good fun to had building straw men!

